# Pronunciación - "Ll"



## Robert Robertson

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo aquí. Estoy estudiando español, ya entiendo mucho, pero aún me falta mucho. 

Yo quisiera que me digan cómo se pronuncia la letra "Ll".
Por ejemplo: la palabra "po*ll*o", yo escucho que algunas personas dicen "po*y*o", otras "po*i*o", y otras "po*sh*o".

¿Cuál de todos es el correcto? De todos modos, yo tengo entendidio que en español cada letra tiene un sólo sonido, y cuál es el punto de tener una letra que suena como otras.

Gracias.


----------



## Agró

Robert Robertson said:


> Hola a todos. Soy nuevo aquí. Estoy estudiando español, ya entiendo mucho, pero aún me falta mucho.
> 
> Yo quisiera que me digan cómo se pronuncia la letra "Ll".
> Por ejemplo: la palabra "po*ll*o", yo escucho que algunas personas dicen "po*y*o", otras "po*i*o", y otras "po*sh*o".
> 
> ¿Cuál de todos es el correcto? De todos modos, yo tengo entendidio que en español cada letra tiene un sólo sonido, y cuál es el punto de tener una letra que suena como otras.
> 
> Gracias.


Hola, bienvenido.
Todas son correctas; depende de la zona.
Falta una en tu lista: /'po*ʎ*o/, que es como la pronuncio yo.

En español, como en inglés, cada letra no suena siempre igual, como ves.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Juanito pasa la noche en casa de un amigo. Juanito se cae, y el amigo avisa a su mamá:
- Mamá, Juanito se cayó!
Y la mamá dice
- Pues ya es tarde, es hora de que se *caye* (calle, del verbo callar).

Como si fuera que la "ll" y la "y" se pronunciaran igual. Esto sólo trae más confusión a los que quieren aprender el idioma.

No soy fonologo, fonético (o como sea que se llame al que estudia los sonidos), tampoco me gusta mucho citar a Wikipedia, pero lo haré ahora, ya que es realmente difícil describir sonidos.


> El dígrafo *Ll* es la decimocuarta letra del alfabeto español y su undécima consonante. En español, ... representa tradicionalmente un fonema lateral palatal (AFI (IPA)) /*ʎ*/).
> ...
> En la actualidad, en buena parte de España y de América Latina, el fonema lateral palatal representado originalmente por este dígrafo se ha perdido y ha convergido con el fonema palatal central representado por la consonante Y. Este cambio fonológico se denomina *yeísmo*.
> ...
> En América. los países que mejor conservan la distinción de /ʎ/ y /y/ son Paraguay y Bolivia.


 


			
				Robert Robertson said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál de todos es el correcto?


Ninguna es correcta. La "ll" tiene su propio sonido representado por /ʎ/ y no debe ser pronunciada como ninguna otra.


			
				Robert Robertson said:
			
		

> De todos modos, yo tengo entendido que en español cada letra tiene un sólo sonido, y cuál es el punto de tener una letra que suena como otras.


Yo me pregunto lo mismo.


----------



## Agró

Noel Oderfla said:


> Como si fuera que la "ll" y la "y" se pronunciaran igual. Esto sólo trae más confusión a los que quieren aprender el idioma.


Parece que, según lo que sigue, algunas letras españolas no representan siempre al mismo sonido (que deberían o no hacerlo sería otro debate):
*ll*. *1.* Dígrafo que, por representar un solo sonido, es considerado desde 1803 decimocuarta letra del abecedario español (→ abecedario, 2). Su nombre es femenino: _la elle _(pl. _elles_).*2.* *Puede representar dos sonidos consonánticos distintos*:
*a) * Actualmente, en la pronunciación normal de la mayor parte de los territorios de habla hispana, representa el sonido palatal central sonoro /y/ (→ y1, 2a). La pronunciación como /y/ del dígrafo _ll_ se denomina «yeísmo» (→ yeísmo).
*b) * En algunas zonas y, en general, entre hablantes de pronunciación esmerada, representa el sonido palatal lateral sonoro /ll/.
*3.* Debe evitarse la pronunciación de _ll_ como /li/ (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[kabálio] por _caballo_), con la que algunos hablantes yeístas —aquellos que espontáneamente pronuncian la _ll_ como si fuera una _y_— tratan de diferenciar, artificialmente, la pronunciación de ambas letras.
*4. *En las palabras españolas, como todos los dígrafos, es indivisible en la escritura, de manera que no pueden separarse sus componentes con guion de final de línea (→ guion2 o guión, 2.6a):_ fa- / lleba,_ no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_fal- / leba_.
*5.* La forma mayúscula del dígrafo _ll_ es _Ll,_ es decir, solo la primera de las letras que lo componen debe escribirse en mayúscula (→ mayúsculas, 1.2).

*y*. *1.* Vigesimoctava letra del abecedario español y vigesimoquinta del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la i griega_ (más raro, _ye_); su plural es _íes griegas_ (o _yes_).*2.* *Representa dos sonidos distintos*:
*a) * En posición inicial de palabra o de sílaba representa el sonido consonántico palatal central sonoro /y/. Este mismo sonido puede representarlo el grupo gráfico _hi-_ en posición inicial de palabra seguido de _e_ (→ h, 4) o la letra _i_ en esta misma posición, seguida de _a, o_ (→ i, 3). *Además, en casi todo el mundo hispánico el dígrafo ll se pronuncia como /y/ (→ ll), fenómeno que se conoce con el nombre de «yeísmo»* (→ yeísmo).
*b) * En otros casos, la letra _y_ representa el sonido vocálico /i/ (→ i, 5).
*3.* Aunque en posición final de palabra la letra _y_ se pronuncia /i/, se considera siempre una consonante a efectos de acentuación gráfica (→ tilde2, 1.1.1 y 1.1.2).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## caniho

Robert Robertson said:


> De todos modos, yo tengo entendidio que en español cada letra tiene un sólo sonido, y cuál es el punto de tener una letra que suena como otras.



Entendiste mal. El español es un lenguage más "fonético" que otros, pero no lo es totalmente, algo que por otro lado sería imposible con una lengua hablada en tan amplios territorios.

Saludos.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Agró said:


> Noel Oderfla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como si fuera que la "ll" y la "y" se pronunciaran igual. Esto sólo trae más confusión a los que quieren aprender el idioma.
> 
> 
> 
> Parece que, según lo que sigue, algunas letras españolas no representan siempre al mismo sonido (que deberían o no hacerlo sería otro debate):
Click to expand...

Y sí, una cosa es como debe ser, y otra cosa es como es.
El que la mayoría le esté dando un mal uso, no tiene por qué llegar a convertirse en regla. La regla ya está, el sonido ʎ existe, no veo por qué exterminarlo. 
"Pollo" es poʎo. No poyo, ni poio, ni posho. Es poʎo.
Me pregunto yo: ¿es tan difícil de pronunciarlo?

P.D. Echándole leña al fuego, derivado de todo esto no es raro encontrar escritos horrores tales como: "Espero que les halla gustado".


----------



## duvija

Noel Oderfla said:


> Y sí, una cosa es como debe ser, y otra cosa es como es.
> El que la mayoría le esté dando un mal uso, no tiene por qué llegar a convertirse en regla. La regla ya está, el sonido ʎ existe, no veo por qué exterminarlo.
> "Pollo" es poʎo. No poyo, ni poio, ni posho. Es poʎo.
> Me pregunto yo: ¿es tan difícil de pronunciarlo?
> 
> P.D. Echándole leña al fuego, derivado de todo esto no es raro encontrar escritos horrores tales como: "Espero que les halla gustado".


 

Uh, otra discusión sobre ¿'cómo se pronuncia x'? Como se dijo, español se habla en un territorio enorme, compuesto de muchos países de diferente cultura, vocabulario, pronunciación, etc. 

¿Estás sugiriendo que además de pronunciar la ll como vos (quién dice que esa es 'la pronunciación'?¿ qué quiere decir 'el sonido lamda existe'? (existe, claro, con todas esas diferencias, según zonas), también habría que cambiar todas las pronunciaciones de los diferentes sonidos del alfabeto y meterlos en una caja rígida y obligatoria? eso no va a suceder ni puede cambiar. 
Así es como se habla - en c/zona geográfica, y conviene irlo aprendiendo para poder explicarlo si es necesario. Son regionalismos (yo prefiero llamarlos 'dialectos', pero eso es un tema aparte) y todos son igualmente respetables.


----------



## Lawrence Tcherassi

La X se pronuncia así:

Éxito: /éksito/
No lo hallo dificil


----------



## Noel Oderfla

No, si también quieren cambiar el sonido de la X, tan fácil de pronunciar, renuncio al español y me paso completamente al inglés. Ya hay demasiadas diferencias debido al vasto territorio que ocupa. Es muy chocante escuchar cosas como el chiste malo que trascribí mas arriba.

El sonido "lambda" existe como existe el sonido de la nota do. Esta ahí. Existe. No es algo que jamás se haya escuchado, ni se escuchará. No sé cómo hacerlo más claro.

El sonido "ʎ" es uno sólo, invariable según la región. No es que aquí suene así y allá suene asá. Justamente por eso existe el alfabeto fonético internacional. Un grafiquito corresponde a un sólo sonido.

Al sonido de la letra "ll" corresponde el sonido "ʎ", un fonema lateral palatal, diría un entendido en la materia. Y en ciertas regiones (la mayoría, tristemente) le dan a la "ll" el sonido de la "y", fonema palatal central.

Y no sé lo de la caja rígida, pero no por nada toda esta situación se trata en un apartado llamado "yeísmo". Yeísmo: *cambio* fonológico de la "ll" por "y". *Cambio*. Si te cambian de nombre, sustituyen algo que era tuyo por otro nombre que no era originalmente. La "ll" es un fonema lateral palatal originalmente y _es cambiado por_ el fonema central palatal.

As simple as that.


----------



## Istriano

Nunca se pronuncía *[pojo]

*In Standard Spanish [j] appears only as a part of a diphthong: for  example: soy [soj].
So, there is no independent phoneme /j/. It's still /i / although it is  realized as [ j ]:

So, one should write:_ viuda_  /viuda/ [ˈbjuða].

/i / [ j ]   should never be confused with  /ʝ /  [ ʝ dʒ ʃ ʒ]:

ahi [a(j)i] ~ alli [aʝi, adʒi]
amaría [amaɾi(j)a]  ~ amarilla [ amaɾiʝa,  amaɾidʒa ].





It's a bit paradoxal that *Y* in re*y* and re*y*es  are not pronounced with the same sound, but it's just how things are.

*rey*  [rej ]
*reyes *[reʝes, redʒes, reʃes ]

---
*pollo*:

[po*ʎ*o] (traditional Castillian and highlands of Bolivia, and Peru)
[poʝo] (modern global Spanish)
[podʒo] (modern global Spanish; alternative pronunciation)

[poʃo] (Argentinian pronunciation)
[poʒo] (old-fashioned Argentinian pronunciation)
 [pojo] is normally found only in foreigners trying to learn Spanish

Given that there is no [ʎ] or [ʝ] in English, English speakers are advised
to use [dʒ] (J in joke) and not [j] (y in yoke) for both _*ll *_and non-diphthongal _*y*_.

Just like  *joke *and *yoke *are not the same thing in English
_*ahí *_and _*allí*_, or *amaría *and _*amarilla *_are not the same thing in Spanish either,
If you use [j] (y in yoke) instead of [dʒ] (J in joke), your
_*allí *_may sound to Spanish speakers like _*ahí*_, and _*amarilla *_may sound like _*amaría *_to them.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Istriano said:


> Nunca se pronuncía *[pojo]*
> In Standard Spanish [j] appears only as a part of a diphthong: for example: soy [soj].
> So, there is no independent phoneme /j/. It's still /i / although it is realized as [ j ]:
> So, one should write:_ viuda_ /viuda/ [ˈbjuða].
> /i / [ j ] should never be confused with /ʝ / [ ʝ dʒʃʒ]:
> ahi [a(j)i] ~ alli [aʝi, adʒi]
> amaría [amaɾi(j)a] ~ amarilla [ amaɾiʝa, amaɾidʒa ].
> It's a bit paradoxal that *Y* in re*y* and re*y*es are not pronounced with the same sound, but it's just how things are.
> *rey* [rej ]
> *reyes *[reʝes, redʒes, reʃes ]
> ---
> *pollo*:
> 
> [po*ʎ*o] (traditional Castillian and highlands of Bolivia, and Peru) and Paraguay
> [poʝo] (modern global Spanish)
> [podʒo] (modern global Spanish; alternative pronunciation)
> [poʃo] (Argentinian pronunciation)
> [poʒo] (old-fashioned Argentinian pronunciation)
> [pojo] is normally found only in foreigners trying to learn Spanish
> 
> Given that there is no [ʎ] or [ʝ] in English, English speakers are advised
> to use [dʒ] (J in joke) and not [j] (y in yoke) for both _*ll *_and non-diphthongal _*y*_.
> Just like *joke *and *yoke *are not the same thing in English
> _*ahí *_and _*allí*_, or *amaría *and _*amarilla *_are not the same thing in Spanish either,
> If you use [j] (y in yoke) instead of [dʒ] (J in joke), your
> _*allí *_may sound to Spanish speakers like _*ahí*_, and _*amarilla *_may sound like _*amaría *_to them.


English has about 20 vowels. Foreigners who learn English must learn to pronounce them correctly. If you foreigners are trying to learn Spanish, learn to pronounce spanish words correctly too. Fair is fair.
Is it that hard?


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Oh oh oh
  About this subject hundreds of pages could be written.  It’s an interesting subject, but it loses some of its interest if we turn it into a right and wrong discussion.
  Let’s talk about reality.  Spanish is spoken by many millions of people occupying an enormous portion of the globe.  It would be  a miracle if we all spoke alike.  Luckily we don’t have many differences in spelling; nothing like center/centre, tire/tyre, etc.
  It’s enough of a miracle that written Spanish has remained phonetic everywhere.  That is (broadly speaking), one writing, one sound. You won’t find two words that are spelled identically but pronounced differently.  Nothing like the two sounds of _wind_ (noun/verb), of _read_, of _bow_, etc. The opposite, of course, is not true.  Different spellings may correspond to equal sounds.  Like in haré/aré, kiosco/quiosco, zenit/cenit, jilipollas/gilipollas, silva/silba …

  Now, this is true if we refer to the speech (the dialect, as duvija would have it) of one particular region, or cultural group.  But there are differences in pronunciation from one dialect to another.
*s* in America is different from *s* in Castile and most regions of Spain.
*c* in America is different from *c* in Castile and most regions of Spain.
  The *j/g* sound is different in different regions of America, being nearer to the English *h* in Central America and the Caribbean, nearer to the German *ch* in _Bach_ in most of South America as well as Spain.

  In the case of *ll* and *y* there are many differences. In the greater part of America, I believe, *ll* and *y* have the same sound, whereas in much of Spain the sounds are different. But the sound of *ll/y* is not the same everywhere.  (I’m not an expert, and I haven’t traveled all over Latin America so forgive me a mistake or two) … I prefer to mention just a few examples from Argentina: here the phrase “yo lloro cuando llueve” can sound like “sho shoro cuando shueve” (English sh), “zo zoro cuando zueve” (English z), “jo joro cuando jueve” (French *j* = English *s* in _measure_), “io ioro cuando iueve”, “jo joro cuando jueve” (English *j*), and even “cho choro cuando chueve” or “so soro cuando sueve” (English *s* in _sad_) -- and I’ve covered only some versions.

  The lambda sound for *ll* is used only in Spain and the American region encompassing Paraguay and parts of Bolivia and Argentina.  Whether we like it or not. There was a time (about 50 or 100 years ago) when schoolteachers and some experts thought their duty was to teach the “correct” way of speaking Spanish which was “obviously” the Castilian way (As I remember, there even used to be a confusion between _castizo_ and _Castilian_).  But they ceased speaking “correctly” as soon as they left the classroom…

  As we say here … “es lo que hay”


----------



## Istriano

*Yeísmo *is, DE FACTO accepted,  even in modern Castillian Spanish.
90% of newscasters on Spanish TVs (including the newschannels like *24 horas*)
are _yeístas_.

It is a modern pronunciation.
The conservative pronunciation (unmerged _cayó _pronounced different than _calló_)  is traditional, but it's not the only one anymore.

Just like in the case of English _*witch~which; Wales~whales.*_
The conservative pronunciation *which *[hwitch],  *whales *[hwales]
is not predominant anymore, the merger is more common.

What is more frequent, it is being accepted as a new norm. 
The conservative pronunciation is the one that screams: traditional, formal, and/or regional (_yeísmo _is absent among bilingual speakers of Catalan, Valencian, Galician, Asturian, Basque and Quechua). 
So, resistance to _yeísmo _can tell us there might be something bilingual about you, you may live in a region where another language is spoken along with Spanish


----------



## caniho

Noel Oderfla said:


> Me pregunto yo: ¿es tan difícil de pronunciarlo?.



Sí. De hecho es más que eso: es difícil de oír. Yo por ejemplo jamás he oído a nadie que distinga calló de cayó. O a lo mejor sí, pero como no tengo el oído entrenado, no me dí ni cuenta. Para mí son dos alófonos del mismo fonema y no es que no sepa hacer la diferencia, es que ni siquiera sé oírla.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

caniho said:


> Sí. De hecho es más que eso: es difícil de oír. Yo por ejemplo jamás he oído a nadie que distinga calló de cayó. O a lo mejor sí, pero como no tengo el oído entrenado, no me dí ni cuenta. Para mí son dos alófonos del mismo fonema y no es que no sepa hacer la diferencia, es que ni siquiera sé oírla.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Perfecta explicación, caniho. No es solamente 'producción', sino que hasta falla la 'percepción'. Yo estudié todo esto, con horas de transcripciones de otros idiomas, y ni así. La diferencia en Paraguay entre y/ll me suena inexistente. 
(¿Se imaginan el problema con las vocales del inglés? Hay 13 o 14, según como se cuente. Y nosotros con 5, que las hacemos pasear por todo el triángulo vocálico sin mosquearnos).


----------



## Noel Oderfla

caniho said:


> Sí. De hecho es más que eso: es difícil de oír. *Yo por ejemplo jamás he oído a nadie que distinga calló de cayó*. O a lo mejor sí, pero como no tengo el oído entrenado, no me dí ni cuenta. Para mí son dos alófonos del mismo fonema y no es que no sepa hacer la diferencia, es que ni siquiera sé oírla.
> 
> Saludos.


Entonces el problema en más grave aún, porque ni siquiera saben que existe una diferencia.
Para mí sí. Suenan completamente distinto. Yo cuando oí el chiste casi me caigo de espaldas.
"Ll" y "y" son dos letras completamente distintas, como lo son la "r" y "p". (Menos mal no cambian el sonido de la "r" por el de la "p", porque qué clase de discusión se formaría por las distintas pronuciaciones de la palabra "ruta".)


----------



## Grux

Me resulta difícil creer que un castallanoparlante no sepa distinguir al oirlo el sonido tradicional de la "ll" del sonido de la "y". Si dices que no lo distingues me inclino a pensar que es porque realmente en tu entorno nadie utiliza la pronunciación tradicional y todo el mundo es yeista.

Yo creo que luchar contra el yeismo es inútil y no hay más remedio que aceptarlo al igual que otras evoluciones que ha tenido el lenguaje, como por ejemplo la pérdida del antiguo sonido de la "v", que ahora se pronuncia exactamente igual que la "b".  Si criticamos el yeismo tendríamos que criticar también el seseo (pronunciar ce/ci igual que se/si), pero eso sería criticar la pronuncición utilizada y aceptada en la gran mayoría de los países donde se habla el español. ¿Puede una minoría decirle a una mayoría como tiene que pronunciar?

Ahora bien, aunque lo acepto y yo mismo me he contagiado del yeismo, creo que en cierto modo es un empobrecimiento del lenguaje y da lugar a dudas e incorrecciones ortográficas que no tienen las personas que se han educado oyendo el sonido tradicional de la "ll". Aunque el yeismo se acepte de facto, yo sería partidario de seguir enseñando en las escuelas el sonido tradicional de la "ll" por motivos puramente prácticos. Una cosa es que normalmente uno pronuncie la "ll" como la "y" (básicamente por la ley del mínimo esfuerzo) y otra cosa es que ni siquiera se conozca el sonido tradicional y no se sepa pronunciar.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

El que lo diga la mayoría no significa que no se equivoque. De otra manera en todos los países la gente estaría contenta con sus gobiernos.


----------



## manicha

Yo también soy absoluta y radicalmente yeísta en la producción. Escuchando con atención, puedo apreciar la diferencia entre y y ll, aunque me resulta tan complicado como distiguir "cut" y "cat" en inglés.  En cuanto a la afirmación de que los gallegos son "no-yeístas", discrepo. En todo caso, por influencia del gallego, puede tenderse a pronunciar algunas "y" (en castellano, ya que en gallego no existe esta letra) como "i" (que es su correspondiente en gallego en algunos casos). Pero habitualmentela ll se pronuncia con el sonido que correspondería a la y.
Creo que las prescripciones de lo correcto y lo incorrecto en este caso están fuera de lugar. Es como si yo, que distingo c/z y ese, dijese que los millones de hispanohablantes que han asimilado los dos sonidos en uno solo están equivocados. 
Un saludo.


----------



## caniho

Grux said:


> Me resulta difícil creer que un castallanoparlante no sepa distinguir al oirlo el sonido tradicional de la "ll" del sonido de la "y". Si dices que no lo distingues me inclino a pensar que es porque realmente en tu entorno nadie utiliza la pronunciación tradicional y todo el mundo es yeista.
> 
> Yo creo que luchar contra el yeismo es inútil y no hay más remedio que aceptarlo al igual que otras evoluciones que ha tenido el lenguaje, como por ejemplo la pérdida del antiguo sonido de la "v", que ahora se pronuncia exactamente igual que la "b".  Si criticamos el yeismo tendríamos que criticar también el seseo (pronunciar ce/ci igual que se/si), pero eso sería criticar la pronuncición utilizada y aceptada en la gran mayoría de los países donde se habla el español. ¿Puede una minoría decirle a una mayoría como tiene que pronunciar?
> 
> Ahora bien, aunque lo acepto y yo mismo me he contagiado del yeismo, creo que en cierto modo es un empobrecimiento del lenguaje y da lugar a dudas e incorrecciones ortográficas que no tienen las personas que se han educado oyendo el sonido tradicional de la "ll". Aunque el yeismo se acepte de facto, yo sería partidario de seguir enseñando en las escuelas el sonido tradicional de la "ll" por motivos puramente prácticos. Una cosa es que normalmente uno pronuncie la "ll" como la "y" (básicamente por la ley del mínimo esfuerzo) y otra cosa es que ni siquiera se conozca el sonido tradicional y no se sepa pronunciar.



Lo tradicional por aquí es el yeísmo. Sé que hay gente que diferencia los dos sonidos sólo porque lo he leído, aunque no tenga una referencia sonora del fenómeno. La mayoría de la gente que conozco no llega ni siquiera ahí. Sencillamente no tienen ni idea de que esa distinción sea posible. No entiendo por qué es tan difícil de creer.


----------



## Grux

Lo que era difícil de creer no es que haya gente que no conozca la diferencia, sino que no seas capaz de distinguir entre un sonido y otro si los oyes. Yo creo que si oyeras ambos sonidos los distinguirías perfectamente, y que posiblemente no oigas nunca el sonido tradicional "castellano" y por eso digas que no puedes distinguirlo, simplemente porque no lo conoces, no porque sea difícil de distinguir.

Según tengo entendido, en España el yeismo al principio era típico de Andalucía, luego llegó a Madrid y de ahí se irradió a todos lados. 

A parte de a los castellanos más puristas, creo que a quienes más les incomoda el yeismo es a los catalanoparlantes, porque la pronunciación de la ll en catalán es igual que la tradicional castellana. Al final va a resultar que catalanes y castellanos tienen en común más de lo que creen.


----------



## cbrena

Noel Oderfla said:


> Entonces el problema en más grave aún, porque ni siquiera saben que existe una diferencia.
> Para mí sí. Suenan completamente distinto. Yo cuando oí el chiste casi me caigo de espaldas.





> Juanito pasa la noche en casa de un amigo. Juanito se cae, y el amigo avisa a su mamá:
> - Mamá, Juanito se cayó!
> Y la mamá dice
> - Pues ya es tarde, es hora de que se caye (calle, del verbo callar).



El que casi te cayeras de espaldas con este chiste no depende de que ni tú ni el que te lo contó no seáis yeístas. La gracia no está en que la mamá del amigo de Juanito fuera yeísta y pronunciara _"caye"_ en vez de "calle". Contado y escuchado por un yeísta la gracia seguiría estando en el hecho de confundir caer con callar, y el chiste se entiende exactamente igual.

Cualquier chiste con un juego de palabras que impliquen la "b" y la "v", se entiende perfectamente, sin haber ninguna diferencia de pronunciación entre ellas.

Si lo que quieres es hacer hincapié en el yeísmo de la mamá, yo haría que la respuesta de la madre yeísta fuera:

- ¡Pues ya era hora de que se callara!, ¿o qué pena que se cayera?, igualmente apaga la luz.


Yo no hago ninguna distinción en la pronunciación de la "y" y de la "ll". Conozco el sonido de la "ll" porque mis profesora de_ lengua_ me lo enseñó en el colegio, pero como era tan yeísta como yo y como todo mi entorno, solamente soy copaz de usar el sonido de la "ll" precisamente al decir el nombre de la letra _elle_. Sé por tanto cómo conseguir hacer el sonido, pero soy incapaz de pronunciar las palabras con "ll", con el sonido_ elle_.  

Para los no yeístas que no puedan entender que los yeístas no podamos forzarnos a pronunciar la "ll" correctamente, les retaría a que intentaran hablar durante dos minutos tratando de hacer una distinción entre la "b" y la "v". Esto supone que tienes que visualizar escritas todas las palabras antes de pronunciarlas. Puedes hacerlo si estás leyendo, pero es casi imposible si estás hablando sin leer. ¿Lo pueden entender?

Un saludo igual de cordial para los yeístas que para los no yeístas.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

cbrena said:


> Yo no hago ninguna distinción en la pronunciación de la "y" y de la "ll". Conozco el sonido de la "ll" porque mis profesora de_ lengua_ me lo enseñó en el colegio



Qué afortunada. Mi profesora trató de enseñarnos la diferencia pero siempre sospeché que ella tampoco la percibía _(daban unas ganas de gritar que el emperador estaba desnudo... :-D)_.
Todo lo más, distingo cuando alguien pronuncia diferentes la *v *y la *b*. Al yeísmo ya estoy resignada.

Un saludo.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Yo pronuncio la "ll", soy "lleísta". Pero ustedes me yamarían "yeísta" lla que no diferencian la "eye" de la "lle". Al final todos terminamos siendo "yeístas".


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Un par de comentarios sueltos.  Mi abuelo, que yo no conocí pues murió bastante joven (a principios del siglo XX!!!), era gallego.  Según me contaba mi padre (nacido en la Argentina), a él de pequeño le hacía gracia oir a su padre decir "pollito" pues al argentinito le sonaba como "poíto".  Es que mi abuelo no pronunciaba la *ll*? O es que a mi padre en su tierna infancia le costaba distinguirla? No lo sé.

Es cierto que lo que uno oye no depende solamente del funcionamiento de su aparato auditivo.  O debemos creer que los numerosos latinos que no logran oir la diferencia entre "sheet" y "shit" son discapacitados auditivos?  Sencillamente es difícil pasar de un sistema de sonidos a otro.  Otro ejemplo que suelo mencionar: visitantes extranjeros en la Argentina frecuentemente piensan que casi todos los porteños "nos comemos" las eses (no, no comemos heces) y decimos _moca_ o _vamo_ en lugar de _mosca_ y _vamos_.  En cambio los argentinos distinguimos perfectamente cuando está presente una *s* muy suave, aspirada, y cuando está simplemente ausente.

Otra: mejor que debatir si somos o no yeistas, o si debemos o no serlo, sería indicar claramente qué sonido se le da a la *y* y a la *ll*.  Forzando la grafía para que se entienda: es lo mismo ser ieísta por decir suio y caie, que ser cheísta por decir sucho y cache, o ser sheísta por decir susho y cashe? (ver mi post anterior donde traté dedescribir algunas deestas diferencias de pronunciación).  Es decir: hay dos temas en juego ... 
(1) ¿pronunciamos diferente la *y* y la *ll *? 
y
(2) cualquiera sea la respuesta a (1), ¿qué sonido le damos a cada una?


(Postdata ... algún día tendremos que discutir la ñ, verdad? ... hay personas que dicen ninio y otras que usan la pronunciación más tradicional, y hay muchos que no perciben la diferencia... algo parecido pasa con algunos que intentan la pronunciación _lambda _y lo que obtienen es_ calie, ¿_cómo se explica si no el error bastante común de escribir _familla_ y _utensillo_?)


----------



## cbrena

Noel Oderfla said:


> Yo pronuncio la "ll", soy "lleísta". Pero ustedes me yamarían "yeísta" lla que no diferencian la "eye" de la "lle". Al final todos terminamos siendo "yeístas".



Chiste entendido, pero me costó un buen rato, y no porque sea yeísta, sino porque no concibo estas letras mezcladas en la escritura. No puedes ser "lleísta", lo que eres es no yeísta. Me costó un poco entender que la "eye" fuera la "ll", pero lo que me costó un triunfo entender fue lo de llamar "lle" a la "i griega".

Si el chiste me lo hubieras contado oralmente lo habría entendido a la primera, independientemente de la pronunciación que hubieras hecho de la "elle" y de la "i griega". De hecho ni siquiera hubiera notado cuando pronunciabas la una o la otra, porque mi oído no está acostumbrado, pero te hubiera preguntado ¿lle? (mejor dicho _¿ye?_) ¿qué es eso?

Si existiera el término "lleísta", efectivamente, como yeísta que soy, te diría que eres "lleísta", pero por supuesto pronunciaría _yeísta_, así que sí, si existiera, a todo el mundo le llamaría_ yeísta_ (así sonaría).

Un saludo.



			
				JorgeHoracio said:
			
		

> (Postdata ... algún día tendremos que discutir la ñ, verdad? ... hay personas que dicen ninio y otras que usan la pronunciación más tradicional, y hay muchos que no perciben la diferencia... algo parecido pasa con algunos que intentan la pronunciación lambda y lo que obtienen es calie, ¿cómo se explica si no el error bastante común de escribir familla y utensillo?)



Espero que no tengamos que llegar a discutir la ñ, yo tengo esta letra en mi apellido y he tenido que verla escrita con cualquier otro signo sustituyéndola, por problemas de ordenadores. Hasta ahora no he necesitado nunca tener que deletrear mi apellido, me haría llorar tener que llegar a decir con "eñe" no con "ni" en Espa*ñ*a. Los yeistas tenemos la gran suerte de no poder confundir nunca "familia" con _"familla"_, ni "calle" con _"calie"_; nos sería totalmente imposible.

Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

ayer me caí y me partí el húmero en 3. o sea que con una sola mano no puedo poner mayúsculas. mil perdones al moderador.  hago lo que puedo.

otra vez 100% de acuerdo con caniho. 
grux - nadie por mis pagos puede enseñarnos la diferencia entre y/ll, porque NADIE la percibe, por lo que no hay maestros en la región que la produzcan. mal que te pese,así es . 
acordate que los sonidos también se automatizan. ejemplo: cuando alguien trata de ser gracioso e imitar la s/c/z de los españoles, no podemos. las podemos pronunciar pero sin ninguna relación con la realidad. mezclamos.


----------



## Dr No

Noel Oderfla said:


> English has about 20 vowels. Foreigners who learn English must learn to pronounce them correctly. If you foreigners are trying to learn Spanish, learn to pronounce spanish words correctly too. Fair is fair.
> Is it that hard?



English has many different vowels depending on where you are from. A Spanish speaker must certainly learn how to pronounce some set of English vowels correctly, in the sense that they are not the same vowels as Spanish. Which particular set of regional vowels she learns  depends. 

To claim that ll can only be correctly pronounced as a palatal lateral is to ignore the fact that this sound itself emerged over time, and was not laid down in an act of stipulation. Spanish, like any language, is not static.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Francamente, nunca en la vida he distinguido el sonido de la *ll *y de la *y*, y no han pretendido enseñármelo en el colegio. Pero no me ha causado ningún problema de ortografía: todo es cuestión de aprender cómo se escriben las palabras correspondientes. Exactamente igual a cómo no distingo al hablar entre* b* y *v*, pero suelo escribirlas bien_._
Contestando a la pregunta (1) de JorgeHoracio: no.
La (2) no la puedo contestar porque no sé fonética.


----------



## Serafín33

Istriano said:


> Nunca se pronuncía *[pojo]
> 
> *In Standard Spanish [j] appears only as a part of a diphthong: for  example: soy [soj].


Bueno, pues yo digo [ˈpo.jo]. Esa es la pronunciación más normal en ciertas variedades del español centroamericano, particularmente en aquellas de El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua y Costa Rica. No solo es para los _foreigners_.

Es más, de acuerdo a Lipski (1994), es posible para muchos hablantes abrir la vocal no silábica aún más, aproximando efectivamente [e̯]: [ˈpo.e̯o]. Yo en lo personal no estoy muy familiarizado con esta pronunciación, aunque también puede ser que simplemente no la distingue de [-jo].


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Hola,

Mis padres, que en paz descansen, provenían de una región limítrofe entre las provincias de Albacete y Murcia (en concreto, eran murcianos). Pronunciaban la "ll" a la perfección, pero yo no lo hago porque me crié en Madrid. Os aseguro que si alguna vez viajáis por esta parte de España, os daréis cuenta de la enorme diferencia entre los sonidos de la "y" y la "ll". No tienen nada que ver. Y no es nada parecido a "po_*li*_o", como han dicho.

Saludos


----------

